# Caja para montar circuito de audio? metal o plastico?



## culebrasx (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola, estoy montando un circuito; el TDA7377, en concreto; y tengo una carcasa de metal por ahi suelta, pero muchos de los conectores que utilizo para alimentacion o altavoces tienen conexion a chasis, por lo que me producirian cortocircuito,podria aislarlos con mica, pero a lo mejor si se llevan un golpe se podria mover la mica y perder el aislante, por lo que no me termina de gustar la idea, la otra seria buscar una de plastico, pero dentro hay un tda con un disipador bastante grande, podria producir bastante calor como para derretir el plastico? lo tendria que montar fuera de la caja el disipador?
Se aceptan trucos y sugerencias....

P.D. Montar un ventilador de los de PC, para extraer el aire caliente, seria buena idea? o me produciria interferencias? incluso con cable apantallado?

Muchas gracias ...


----------



## zopilote (Abr 7, 2008)

Si el disipador llegara a soprepasar los 100 grados  ya  dejaria de funcionar el integrado. Como mucho le doy unos 45 grados y es muy poco para derretir los plasticos (sin contar los termoplasticos). Solo mira este gabinete


YouTube - TDA1562Q 2X55W Anfi Projesi Smps Beslemeli


----------



## culebrasx (Abr 8, 2008)

Gracias zopilote, por lo que veo has usado metracilato,cierto?
Lo que veo a la parte izquierda es un ventilador?
El gabinete que utilizaría yo seria mucho mas pequeño, de ahi me preocupacion por la concentracion de calor en el integrado, pero si me dices que a unos 45 no deberia de fundirse, me quedo mas tranquilo,entonces meto el disipador igualmente dentro?
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 19, 2008)

Es mejor metalica, y esta conectada a GND para blindar y proteger el sistema de los ruidos.


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 19, 2008)

Me encantó esa caja transparente! muy prolija, será acrílico no? Está bueno para tener en cuenta...
Culebrasx, con respecto al amplificador q estás armando, ponelo en una caja metálica, yo usé gabinetes de fuentes atx, mandá el chasis a masa y en la señal podés usar RCA para chasis. Entonces te ahorrás los cables. Para la alimentación podés usar los propios conectores q trae la fuente. Seguro en cualquier casa de computación van a tener montones de fuentes quemadas q terminan tirando a la basura.

Saludos


----------

